# Laserdrucker gesucht



## Kipperlenny (23. März 2008)

Moin

Bisher habe ich mir bei Media Markt immer den günstigsten Drucker geholt, leer gedruckt und dann bei Ebay wieder verkauft. Nun muss ich aber nicht mehr mal ne Seite drucken sondern schon ein paar Seiten am Tag. Tintenstrahldrucker finde ich unendlich langsam und andauernd neue Patronen holen finde ich absolut schrecklich...

Da ich Nadeldrucker als zu laut empfinde (*g*) brauch ich wohl einen Laserdrucker.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Soll natürlich der günstigste überhaupt sein, wenn das der Preis pro Seite auch noch der günstigste überhaupt ist, dann wäre das super.

Auf was muss man beim Kauf sonst noch achten?

lenny


----------



## LL0rd (24. März 2008)

Naja, zuerst sollten wir mal klären, wofür du den Drucker brauchst. 

Möchtest du auch etwas in Farbe drucken oder reicht dir ein Schwarzweiß Drucker aus? Möchtest du damit Fotos drucken oder nur Graphiken?


----------



## Kipperlenny (24. März 2008)

Damit möchte ich nur schwarz weiß Drucken. Selten Briefe etc., meißtens Dinge die ich dann einfach weghefte und niemals jemand anders zu Gesicht bekommt. Überwiegend sind es Texte und Homepages (also farbige Banner etc. dann in Graustufen drucken).


----------



## port29 (24. März 2008)

Okay, dann gibt es zwei Ducker, die ich dir empfehlen könnte:

Samsung ML-2010R (ca. 65€)

oder eine Preisklasse höher EPSON EPL-6200  / Samsung ML-2571N (ca. 160€)


----------



## Kipperlenny (24. März 2008)

Danke dir 

Bei comtech http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?pID=179779&tab=pd steht der  Samsung für 59€, der Toner kostet 66€ wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Deswegen meine erste Frage: Ist schon ein Toner etc. bei dem Drucker dabei oder muss ich das extra kaufen?

Und die zweite Frage: Falls ein Toner dabei ist, dann kann ich doch auch weiterhin einfach immer nen neuen Drucker kaufen sobald der Toner leer ist und den Alten bei ebay verkaufen oder?


----------



## port29 (24. März 2008)

kein Problem. 

Ich sags mal so, ich bin nicht wirklich so ein Freund von den Wegwerfsachen, aber gerade bei den Druckern ist es etwas anderes. Ich kann dir gerne kurz eine Geschichte erzählen.

Vor genau 7 Jahren hatte ich die Nase von dem ganzen Patronen-Kaufen voll. Deshalb habe ich mir einen B/W Laserdrucker gekauft. Epson 5900L (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Diesen Drucker habe ich damals für die Schule gebraucht um Hausaufgaben auszudrucken, Briefe zu schreiben, Tutorials zu irgendwelchen Programmen, etc. Als ich dann mit dem Studium begann, habe ich damit dann auch Skripte ausgedruckt. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir nun auch einen Farblaser gekauft und den B/W meinen Eltern überlassen. Am Wochenende war ich bei denen und der Drucker druckt immernoch mit dem ersten Toner.

In dem kleinen Epson Drucker reicht der Toner für ca. 3000 Seiten, das ist ganz schön viel. Bei meinem aktuellen Farblaser habe ich den Schwarzweiß Toner nun auch schon leergefressen, nach rund 2 Jahren und ca. 3,5k Seiten war schluss mit Lustig. Hab mir dann für 50€ einen neuen Toner bestellt, der ca. 5k Seiten halten soll. Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Drucker den Toner überlebt. Er wird mir ca. 2-3 Jahre reichen und dann ist der Drucker einfach veraltet.


----------



## Kipperlenny (24. März 2008)

Bei Druckern ist meiner Meinung nach immer das sinnvollste Sie einfach zu verkaufen wenn sie leer sind, meißtens zahle ich dann nur 5-10€ für den neuen Drucker mit vollen Patronen nach Abzug des Verkaufpreises des alten Druckers.

Also ist bei dem Samsung ein voller Toner dabei?


----------



## port29 (24. März 2008)

Also ich weiß von Samsung, dass die mal damit geworben habe, Drucker mit vollen Tonern anzubieten und nicht wie viele andere Hersteller das tun und die Verbrauchsmaterialien nur zur Hälfte füllen, denn damit lässt sich ja das Geld verdienen.


----------

